# afghans I've been making



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've been on a crochet mindset for a while.

Here are some of the afghans I made.

This is now at a friends home. I like the rainbow colors








This was the Christmas present for my oldest. She's for Alabama and He's for Auburn, so this is a blended school colors afghan. 








This was made for the Anything Handmade Swap. My partner liked neutrals and blue








And now this one has about 3 more rows and an edging and it will be done.
A friend saw the neutral and blue, and asked if I'd do a friend to friend swap. So, he wanted black and white horizontal stripes. I'm getting hand made candles.










This one I just wanted to see how these colors looked together. I like it a lot.









I usually use the "I Love This Yarn" from Hobby Lobby. I save the nice expensive yarns for when I try socks again. 

But, thought I'd show some of my stuff.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

LOVE that neutrals one !!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

OMG Angie you have been on a binge! How long does it take you to make one of these? The stitch you used in the last few (it looks the same in all three). I like that, it looks like a basket weave. I think the jewel tones work well together, I like jewel tones. They are all really nice, good work.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I love them all but especially the blue and neutral and the rainbow ones. What pattern did you use for those? I used to crochet but have gotten away from it, but I've been given yarn lately so might start back. It's a good winter project.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Beautiful! You really have been on a roll!

Nothing wrong with "I Love This Yarn" from Hobby Lobby. I use it all the time and people love how soft it is and how easy the care is!


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Beautiful colors on all of them, Angie. That's my favorite part of starting a project: the color choice part. 

Do you have a link to the pattern for the blue and neutrals one?

Peg


----------



## picklelily (Jan 25, 2014)

Angie has mad skills!! I was her homemade swap and EVERYONE comments on her afghan. I tell her story each time and brag on her talent!


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Bump! Hoping Angie will clue us in on the pattern for the neutrals one.

Peg


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Lovely work! This pattern is one of my favorites too!

That was the first pattern I figured out at 14 years old. Wow I made a shawl out of it recently in Angora and every one of my children got afghans with this pattern over 30 years. 

If you want to make one with this pattern, those who were asking her....on youtube they have a corner to corner version.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-CNLEtrSLs[/ame]


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

This appears to be the pattern in the Corner to Corner video: http://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/LW1595.pdf

Thanks, Romy!

Peg


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

You have been very busy...
They are ALL BEAUTIFUL.......
bopeep


----------

